# Codename Android? Guess I need a new ROM.



## ArrTooDeeToo (Dec 31, 2011)

So, after a long absence, I decided to come check and see if CNA ever came back, only to find all of his threads and the CNA forum gone. Even searching for topics on the ROM brought up nothing.

So, I'm assuming he's quit developing for the Gnex or just quit all together. Can someone please point me to another good rom with these features:

1. Extra lock screen directional unlock icons for things like camera, Text, Phone, etc.
2. Ability to change the color of the lockscreen and notification bar clock, date, etc, as well as the color of the soft keys.
3. Rotating orientation on the homescreen for landscape mode.

Thanks.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I totally forgot about CNA, lol.

AOKP has all those features, I'm a fan of CM9 though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CNA was just a half-hearted kang of AOKP. You'll probably feel at home with AOKP as mentioned above.

(not an AOKP user, just my recommendation).


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I think the fact that the threads and section have been gone for 3 days and you are the first to post about it says a lot. And it's not gone because he quit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ArrTooDeeToo (Dec 31, 2011)

AOKP was my gut instinct, so the fact that there's already three posts suggesting it is just confirmation.

Most of all I really just want a ROM that I know will get support without the dev bailing all of the sudden.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

He was Black(Ultimate)droid it's recently been discovered. I knew it 

Master of Kang.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

At first people thought it was droidtheory.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArrTooDeeToo (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know who Ultimate Droid is, but if what I gather from your post is correct, he was someone who got busted for kanging someone else's ROM, and then set up the CNA account to do the same thing again without anyone knowing who he was?

Wow. That's classy.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ArrTooDeeToo said:


> I don't know who Ultimate Droid is, but if what I gather from your post is correct, he was someone who got busted for kanging someone else's ROM, and then set up the CNA account to do the same thing again without anyone knowing who he was?
> 
> Wow. That's classy.


Yep, pretty much


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

AOkP all the way. Sad that cna(ultimatedroid/blackdroid) duped so many of us. I admit I was an avid user at the beginning. Then he kinda went haywire with his challenges at gummy and roman. AOKP all the way.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Liquid ftw!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

Liquid is an amazing ROM.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

If you really want a customized lock screen, (and one where you can place widgets, shortcuts, and quick launch options via drag, you can not beat WIdget Locker...one of my favorite, and must-have apps.

Add it to your favorite ROM and you have a win/win.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> He was Black(Ultimate)droid it's recently been discovered. I knew it
> 
> Master of Kang.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yessss!  So glad others finally figured it out! I'm hoping he bought an iphone & sticks with it.

Edit: to the OP, aokp would be the closest to it, since it was the base for cna. I've been diggin LiquidSmooth myself tho.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## joshnichols189 (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy crap I completely forgot about blackdroid until this thread. I knew CNA was all kang but I had NO idea haha. It seems so obvious in hindsight









I guess fewer people know who he is/was from the droid days.

"Long is the way, and hard, that out of hell leads up to light." This is a signature. I am not lecturing you.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Either AOKP or Liquid. I personally recommend Liquid because it runs 100x better than AOKP on my phone but some people say AOKP runs just fine. I found AOKP to be sluggish and have bad battery but that's just my phone. Others have said the complete opposite so just flash each for a few days and see how they are

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grillrd (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been loving Slim ICS. AOKP is very good though. My suggestion...try a few and see what you like the best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would second the AOKP vote. Second Choice is CM9.

Wow, that whole blackdroid seems like it happened so long ago. Some people never learn.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Just wait till liquids next update... Said to run 100% faster..... And it has every bell and whistle you could ever want...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Just wait till liquids next update... Said to run 100% faster..... And it has every bell and whistle you could ever want...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Probably a [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]linaro build. I'm running AOKP's linaro and it is a speedy little bastard. lol[/background]


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Probably a [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]linaro build. I'm running AOKP's linaro and it is a speedy little bastard. lol[/background]


Where did you get the link or could you mirror it? I found a link but either I am getting blocked from goo or the site is down.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Where did you get the link or could you mirror it? I found a link but either I am getting blocked from goo or the site is down.


Looks like goo is down. Thats where I got it from last night.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Looks like goo is down. Thats where I got it from last night.


oy vey.. every time I want something nice & shiny the host is down. Any chance you could mirror it? Did you tryyyyyy it?

Edit: Found a mirror: http://lifeisabug.com/android/aokp_linaro/toro/


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I didn't run it that much but I liked CNA. Every rom ends up kanging something and his just did it better then most. It was the same as UD where he only made a few new features but took everyone else's and put them together in a really nice package

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Where did you get the link or could you mirror it? I found a link but either I am getting blocked from goo or the site is down.


Back up now

http://goo.im/roms/edt/toro/aokp_toro_build-38-linaro-gcc47-O2-imo.zip


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Back up now
> 
> http://goo.im/roms/e...cc47-O2-imo.zip


Thanks. Not to hijack this thread but in the name of giving a functionality opinion on a ROM in a thread looking for a new ROM.. do/did you have any gps issues?


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've been running eclipse i really like it so far. I ran the cna 2.0 nightly for almost a month.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Thanks. Not to hijack this thread but in the name of giving a functionality opinion on a ROM in a thread looking for a new ROM.. do/did you have any gps issues?


Not that I have noticed. Maps locks in my location within 30 meters while indoors


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> He was Black(Ultimate)droid it's recently been discovered. I knew it
> 
> Master of Kang.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Is this fact or sarcasm? Personally I loved UD on my og Droid *runs and hides* Lol. I actually "liked" the Black Droid page way back when and he recently randomly just posted on Facebook after something like a 2 year disappearance trying to sell a Xoom for 200 so he can buy a GSM Gnex.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Oman0123 said:


> Is this fact or sarcasm? Personally I loved UD on my og Droid *runs and hides* Lol. I actually "liked" the Black Droid page way back when and he recently randomly just posted on Facebook after something like a 2 year disappearance trying to sell a Xoom for 200 so he can buy a GSM Gnex.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


its fact. He admitted it on his UD twitter account.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> its fact. He admitted it on his UD twitter account.


Wow lol what a tool

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Probably a [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]linaro build. I'm running AOKP's linaro and it is a speedy little bastard. lol[/background]


Curious is to what a linaro build is? Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

RCantw3ll said:


> Curious is to what a linaro build is? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you Google it there are a few articles around right now discussing it... from what I understand the simple explanation is this:

Android is coded to work well on many different handsets with different hardware. Someone altered it to work better with specific hardware, in this case the Galaxy Nexus. The benefit from this is supposedly close to double the performance from before...

It definitely seems interesting and I could be wrong because honestly i've skimmed the articles more than anything else but that seems to be the general idea.

I'm installing the AOKPb28 linaro version as I type this


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> He was Black(Ultimate)droid it's recently been discovered. I knew it
> 
> Master of Kang.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can't believe he had the balls to do that again after what happened back in the day! I guess the old saying is true... once a thief, always a thief.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## brethauer04 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very Interesting. I liked CNA when I first got my gnex... had no clue.

Anyway,
I'll always be a fan of AOKP, but for the past month or so I've been running Slim and getting awesome battery life. Pretty much AOKP with a ton of stuff removed. Still get all the features of AOKP.


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> If you Google it there are a few articles around right now discussing it... from what I understand the simple explanation is this:
> 
> Android is coded to work well on many different handsets with different hardware. Someone altered it to work better with specific hardware, in this case the Galaxy Nexus. The benefit from this is supposedly close to double the performance from before...
> 
> ...


I will certainly look into that. Thanks much!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Was reading through the thread and I don't understand what people mean by kanging. Every single rom out there is a kang from something else. Ultimately everyone is kanging from Google. Code from CM9 and AOKP are in every ROM out there. I personally run Slim ICS which is a very under rated rom in comparison to the others mentioned. What was the dev for CNA doing different from other dev's out there?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> What was the dev for CNA doing different from other dev's out there?


Not giving credit for anything he took and claiming it as his own. In other words, poor ethics (or the lack of). Also, he's been doing this for several years under a few names. There are no excuses for him other than he's a dick.


----------



## Zane_Grey (Feb 15, 2012)

The problem is when credit isn't given to the person or team responsible for the modifications as yarly stated.

Back in the OG Droid days when koush first ported CM blackdroid got a bad name for not giving credit to devs and including paid apps in his rom after he was asked not to do so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Zane_Grey said:


> The problem is when credit isn't given to the person or team responsible for the modifications as yarly stated.
> 
> Back in the OG Droid days when koush first ported CM blackdroid got a bad name for not giving credit to devs and including paid apps in his rom after he was asked not to do so.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ah, well so long CNA. I never even looked at the thread when it was here  let alone flash the rom.


----------



## Da420killa (Jun 1, 2012)

Liquid trumps all


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

As others have said just go flash Aokp and enjoy basically the same ROM. May want to check out the linaro build that was posted a couple of hours ago.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kidd_Funkadelic (Jan 6, 2012)

So funny that last night one of my feature requests was closed by CNA with the comment "moving on to the jelly" or something. I was a big CNA fan and wasn't really keeping up or caring too much with the drama that blew up, I just loved the ROM. In fact it was only about 2 weeks ago when the first JB AOKP previews came out that I actually left the ICS CNA ROM I had been running. So for shits and grins I checked and his website is back up all of the sudden. (So this morning googling "what happened with codename android" got me to this thread  )

Anyway, this thread is the first to really give me the full scoop, and I gotta say I'm sticking to AOKP. Very similar and I agree, just give credit where it's due to the hard work of the dev community. Everyone shares with everyone, just give some props, problem solved...


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

Credit has been given since the Codename ROM started, that was an UltimateDroid problem.

I don't see a problem at all with Codename, let bygones be bygones.
Its a great ROM.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

samthe2can said:


> Credit has been given since the Codename ROM started, that was an UltimateDroid problem.
> 
> I don't see a problem at all with Codename, let bygones be bygones.
> Its a great ROM.


^^ This.

People act like CNA kidnapped these developers first born children and sold them to the Ukrainian underground. Get over it. He admitted fault, credit has been given, life has moved on. If the developers can "forgive" him that is the least we can do as well.


----------



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't know about the history with Black/Ultimate Droid but I did work with CNA and he was always very nice and seemed to work really hard to make a nice ROM. The source was all public and on github. I dunno. I can't cast judgment. I am working with Team Kang now and I'm happy there. Oh well. More drama.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

When I look at his current op, it sure looks like he's giving credit where credit is do. So, past issues aside, what's the problem currently?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

There is no problem. Let's all just enjoy his rom as well as all the others we have to choose from 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> There is no problem. Let's all just enjoy his rom as well as all the others we have to choose from
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's exactly what I'm doing. Enjoying the rom...


----------

